# Conexión parlantes de 8 y 12 pulgadas



## facu33 (Jun 3, 2007)

Hola gente, si alguien me puede ayudar. estoy construyendo una cajas de parlantes tipo columna, quiero poner un woofer de 8 pulgadas marca jahro y otro de 12 pulgadas de la misma marca, el parl de 8 estaría separado internamente con un cajón aparte del de 12 pulgadas dentro de la misma columna, a este lo haría caja cerrada y al de 12 pulg bass reflex, con un solo puerto reflex. 

Mi pregunta seria la conexión de estos 2 woof que no son de la misma pulgadas, tengo pensado hacerla de forma serial, los 2 woof son de 8 ohm, el de 12 es de 100w rms, el de 8???, Tendría problemas de distorsión en el sonido, ya que no son del mismo tamaño, o lo compensaría al woof de 8 cerrando la caja como explique anteriormente. 
a quien me pueda ayudar agradecido, ya que mucha idea no tengo, pero me gusta todo lo que se refiere al sonido. 

Espero ayuda.atte. facu


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 3, 2007)

hola estaria mejor que los pongas en canales diferentes ya que::: suponiendo que el de 12" da 100w el de 8" da 60W y cuando le subas elvolumen al equipo estaria esforzando mas al de 8" que al de 12" y ello produciria diferencias y no podrias usar el de 12" a maximo rendimiento ya que cuando el de 12"se este empezando a mover el de 8" se te esta desarmando bueno espero haberte ayudado saludos


----------



## facu33 (Jun 3, 2007)

gaston sj dijo:
			
		

> hola estaria mejor que los pongas en canales diferentes ya que::: suponiendo que el de 12" da 100w el de 8" da 60W y cuando le subas elvolumen al equipo estaria esforzando mas al de 8" que al de 12" y ello produciria diferencias y no podrias usar el de 12" a maximo rendimiento ya que cuando el de 12"se este empezando a mover el de 8" se te esta desarmando bueno espero haberte ayudado saludos



Hola Gaston, gracias por contestarme. Tenes razón cuando me explicas que cuando le de volumen al parlante de 12 el de 8 se estaría desarmando. Lo que no entiendo es cuando me decís que lo ponga en canales diferentes, ya que el parlante es de tipo columna y quiero meter los 2 parlantes en el mismo usando el mismo divisor de frecuencia. No sé si logro explicarme. Y otra cosa, suponiendo que compro 2 woof de 12 pulg para meterlos en la misma columna la conexión de estos, cual me recomiendas, serial o paralela, son de 8 ohm yo quisiera que sume el volumen, o sea que sume la impedancia.
Con respecto a los de 8 pulg yo quería darles un uso y no tener que comprar otros de 12.
Gracias por lo que puedas contestarme, un abrazo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 4, 2007)

Hola, lo mejor es usar filtros activos (crossovers) que dividen la señal de nivel LINE, preamplificada. Después, de cada salida del crossover entrás en un amplificador diferente y de cada amplificador vas a un parlante por separado. Así conseguís aprovechar más la potencia y evitas grandes bobinas y capacitores NP. Te recomiendo un amplificador de 90-100W para el 12" y uno de 40W para el 8". Después tenés que ponerle un tweeter que con 15-20W alcanza.


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 4, 2007)

hola lo que  yo te desia es lo mismo que dijo el compañero francisco galarza lo del crossover saludos


----------



## facu33 (Jun 4, 2007)

Francisco Galarza dijo:
			
		

> Hola, lo mejor es usar filtros activos (crossovers) que dividen la señal de nivel LINE, preamplificada. Después, de cada salida del crossover entrás en un amplificador diferente y de cada amplificador vas a un parlante por separado. Así conseguís aprovechar más la potencia y evitas grandes bobinas y capacitores NP. Te recomiendo un amplificador de 90-100W para el 12" y uno de 40W para el 8". Después tenés que ponerle un tweeter que con 15-20W alcanza.



Hola francisco, por lo que entiendo me decís que use mas de un amplificador, para alimentar de forma independiente a cada parlante. El problema es que yo tengo un sintoamplificador marca trident, con ecualizador techniks, compactera de la misma marca que el ecual, es un equipo viejo, pero lo he probado con parlantes de 15 pulgadas y los mueve lindo, es por eso que creo que no me hace falta mas amplificador. Por supuesto que tener un amplificador aparte para cada parlante seria lo optimo, pero lo mío es casero y no tengo dinero para comprar otros amplificador.
De todos modos gracias por tu aporte, un abrazo.


----------



## Francisco Galarza (Jun 4, 2007)

OK, entonces probá con los filtros pasivos. Suerte!


----------



## tecnicdeso (Jun 11, 2007)

Lo mejor es que utilices filtros pasivos, pero ten en cuenta las pérdidas de potencia que vas a tener en todo el proceso de filtrado. La mejor opción es tener una caja activa, con sus correspondientes amplificador independientes.

Si no, prueba de cortar el woofer bien filtrado con un bobinado con nucleo de ferrita, calculandole el corte cercano a los 200Hz.  Lo lograrás con unos 14 Mts. de cable de 0.6 mm, arrollados sobre un nucleo de ferrita de 1 cm de diámetro. Puesto en serie al 12", y calculando bien el cubicaje en la caja. 

Para el altavoz de medias frecuencias, necesitarás un filtraje de 200 hz aproximados a 3Khz. Haz un bobinado al aire de unos 10 mts. de cable de 0,6 de grosor, y un condensador en serie de 10 Mf, bipolar y de unos 100V. Todo ello en serie al 8", y ten en cuenta de hacerle una caja de 2 Lts. a este altavoz, para que su presión sonora aumente en relación a la frecuencia a la que va a funcionar.

Para el tweeter, puedes usar un condensador, pero es preferible poner un condensador de 2,2Mf, y a la salida del mismo ubicar un bobinado similar al de las medias frecuencias, en paralelo a la masa, y en paralelo a este, conecta el tweeter. Evitarás distorsiones en agudos. 

Así dispondrás de una caja con una impedancia uniforme en todas las frecuencias, que sonárá mas bien o mas mal dependiendo del recinto acústico y la calidad de los altavoces que utilices.

Si no haces buenos filtros, acuerdate de pedir buenos transistores finales o STKs, ya que vas a quemar unos cuantos.

El


----------



## guateufc (Oct 16, 2007)

Hola… Soy nuevo en esto del audio en los carros pero en realidad me gusta mucho, me compre 2 subwoofers de 10” marca “xplod fenix audio arts”, la verdad no se si son originales o si tan solo existe la marca, pero quiero saber que tan buenos son segun las especificaciones que tienen en la caja:

Frecuencia de respuesta 40-3500 Hz
Sensibilidad 91dB/1W/1M
Impedance 4 ohms
Voice Coil: 2”Al
Pico de potencia 800 watts
Capacidad RMS 400 watts

Tambien quiero construir el cajón por mi cuenta pero no se que volumen de aire es el optimo para un subwoofer de estas caracteristicas, y por ultimo “que amplificador es bueno para estos subwoofers? Que potencia o cuantos canales necesito para levantarlos?”
Gracias… espero puedan y quieran ayudarme


----------

